# Form 4-6  Videos



## phatandy (Feb 10, 2003)

I have put my "Huk" Planas Form 4-6 videos up for sale on Ebay.  Just search for "planas."  This is an opportunity to get these quality videos at half their original price.

Sorry if this is not an appropriate place to post this information.  I thought it might be of interest to readers of this forum... and might spark unintended discussion of the videos.

I thought the videos were very detailed and helpful when I bought and used them in the mid-90s.

http://www.ebay.com

Andy


----------



## Kirk (Feb 10, 2003)

I noticed this, while going to your sale item.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2707828625&category=16044


----------



## phatandy (Feb 10, 2003)

Now I know what to do with the money if I manage to sell my vids!

Incidently,  Kirk, the videos will take a couple of hours to appear on ebay.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatandy _
> *Now I know what to do with the money if I manage to sell my vids!
> 
> Incidently,  Kirk, the videos will take a couple of hours to appear on ebay. *



I'm too new to worry about forms 4 - 6.  Got the short and long 1
vids?


----------



## headkick (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I'm too new to worry about forms 4 - 6.  Got the short and long 1
> vids? *



And you'll never be too 'old' to not worry about short and long 1.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 10, 2003)

They are good informative videos in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I noticed this, while going to your sale item.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2707828625&category=16044
> *



So you know what to give to your enemys on Christmas!


----------

